# Anyone have experience with high dose propranolol(inderal)



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

This med. is usually prescribed at 10-40mg doses to be taken as needed. 
I am going to be taking it 80mg 3 times a day (240mg / day) regularly and am wondering what to expect in terms of its effect on anxiety. (I am taking such a high dose for steadying my hands and eliminating tremor.)


----------



## shell (Feb 18, 2009)

I have taken 80mgs at a time for some presentations, and had no physiological symptoms of anxiety. It was freaking amazing! I was hella thirsty (chew some gum) and super tired after though. But for one presentation, the meds made it so I was able to address a lecture hall full of undergrads, explain my research to them, gather consent, and conduct some research on them, and thank them. Audience of about 120, super bright lights on me (ugh the worst) and normally I would have died from super horrible blushing, high heart rate and stumbling over my words etc if I hadn't taken it. Yes, I practiced the hell out of what I had to say, completely scripted it, but it helped so much. HTH.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

try that dose during a day at home first, to see how you react


----------



## flyinsoup (Feb 6, 2010)

I recently tried 100 mg along w/ 0.1 clonidine and was absolutely fine. Definitely helped alleviate my symptoms, but did not completely eliminate them. Didn't tire me out at all, but we're all going to react differently.

Did you get it prescribed that way by your psychiatrist or did you see a cardiologist? My psychiatrist didn't even like the idea of me taking 40 mg per day, so I'm wondering how open he's going to be about increasing that dose quite a bit. But I've managed to convince him to prescribe other drugs he initially showed resistance too, so I'll see...


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was taking 20mg a day, my favorite meds I have tried so far. I'm currently on 20mg Celexa though and this is slowly become my favorite.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

It will stop the physical effects of anxiety but not the mental! Meaning, you can still feel anxious on a beta blocker. Just to warn you. When I'm going to do a presentation for school, I take a small dose of Xanas with my beta blocker.


----------



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

Been taking up to 3 pills of the 80mg long acting stuff on and off for the last few years. At first I was dropping 2, 3, maybe 4 of the blighters before a presentation (staggered over a few hours before). Trying to cut back now as I've developed a mild headache that kicks in a few days after taking the Prop and stays with me for a while. I would suggest that it is your mind that requires the 3 pills rather than the tremour... ie I'm sure you could get the same effect with just 1 - I'm sure that was the case with me, and it was a comfort crutch knowing I had taken the "required" double or triple dose.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

charlieparker said:


> Been taking up to 3 pills of the 80mg long acting stuff on and off for the last few years. At first I was dropping 2, 3, maybe 4 of the blighters before a presentation (staggered over a few hours before). Trying to cut back now as I've developed a mild headache that kicks in a few days after taking the Prop and stays with me for a while.* I would suggest that it is your mind that requires the 3 pills rather than the tremour.*.. ie I'm sure you could get the same effect with just 1 - I'm sure that was the case with me, and it was a comfort crutch knowing I had taken the "required" double or triple dose.


A large part of tremor is probably psychological. In my case it is very noticeable and embarrassing. I need steady hands at work otherwise I am next to useless and/or even dangerous. Since taking propranolol my hands have become much more steady and I am not getting any side effects so I am going to continue taking it.

3 pills of 80mg propranolol might seem like a lot but this is actually the optimal dose for treating essential tremor.

"In a double-blind crossover study, propranolol at doses from 60-240 mg/d reduced tremor in 75% of patients with essential tremor. In a dose-response study, 240-320 mg/d was found to be the optimal dose range with no additional benefits above 320 mg/d."

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1150290-treatment


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

I suffer from an essential tremor myself, but, weighing the costs and benefits, there's simply no way I'd take 240 mg propranolol every day to treat it.

Don't get me wrong, propranolol is tremendously effective at alleviating my tremor. But as the condition really isn't at all debilitating 99% of the time, and I can usually predict the sort of situations in which it _will_ become a liability, it makes a lot more sense to just take a dose in anticipation of stressful situations, rather than keep myself constantly under its influence.

That's just me, though. Maybe your condition is worse.


----------



## Roddwyn (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anyone have experience of using inderal for a severe essential tremor, with a side effect of what appears to be an addiction to cybersexual images and cybersexual activity?


----------

